# Plant Santa What did you get?



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Just looking to see if any one wanted to share pics of what they got for their plant santa.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I want to hear some excited stories about what was received 

And I'm kinda stoked to do the 'big reveal'!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG OMG and I had to wait a day after knowing they arrived to go get them so it was even worse cuz then I *KNEW* who sent me stuff, but didn't get to see it. I need to get my new camera to take pics!! Ok, they may not be super exciting right now, but they will be when they bloom!

Antone was my secret santa and he knew just what I liked... a box of gesneriads I'd been oogling over! I don't have the list handy this second, but its full of cool stuff that I just can't wait to see how they grow out and bloom... including a few from genera I've not worked with yet, so even cooler!

I know the list was randomized but how cool is it that I got one of the few people who had what I really wanted for xmas? Fate I tell you! I know I made my person happy too... I hope the chain continued!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'm not sure who my Santa was but wow I am impressed!

I hope whoever got my box likes what they received. I think they will find it pretty cool.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, we got two secret santas, one for me and one for my husband. Thanks Kristy (the first three pics came from her.) I got the last one from NJ(I think). I threw away the box. I am not sure who it came from. They will all definitely go to good use. Thanks. If anyone wants to give me the names of any of these, that would be great.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I got some Ceropegia woodii, large Hoya sp., unID'd Peperomia sp., and a silver pothos (which is cool cause I already have the regular one and the lime one but not this one). All interesting additions and stuff I didn't have before, had a lot of fun too!

Stacey, I think that pink one in the 2nd to last picture is a type of Episcia sp. and the other large leafed vine to the left of it is Cissus discolor.

That one in the first picture looks similar to a Philodendron 'Red Emerald' that I got from customecos, except mine has a bit deeper red veining;


----------



## MissEry (May 29, 2007)

Wow look at all the plants that I got ! :shock: 
I could not belive it, I was waiting for a little package but instead came a BIG box filled with plants!  
I have to give a HUGE thank you to my secret santa, this might turn out to be a good christmas after all. *MUAH*  

Pilea Microphylla (dwarf form)









Pilea Cardieri









Epi Joseph Lii









Fittonia









Monstera Delsciosa









Could someone tell me what kind of Brom this is


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a bunch too! And by luck of the draw, I believe I was the Secret Santa to MY Secret Santa 

Too lazy to bring out the camera right now, so I'll do this from memory and make some educated guesses:

Crypanthus species (I think)- variegated leaf with a delicate pink hue. Lovely.
A little bit o' pothos
Monstera delsciosa (sp?)
Purple passion
Java moss  
Philodendron

Hopefully mine enjoyed hers!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

yes the one plant was a red emerald. ( i think i called it something else) 
Did you get the baby taccas?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

porkchop48 said:


> yes the one plant was a red emerald. ( i think i called it something else)
> Did you get the baby taccas?


yes. they just did not show up well in my pictures. thanks again.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Im not exactly sure WHAT I got  I think one is a bladderwort, U. longifolia... NEAT! How do I take care of it... I have read some how to's on it but... I am confused as to how to plant it because of all the underground parts.... which end is up?????









The other, I am not sure if it is dead or if it is just stressed because it is a water plant, but it had no label.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

I already planted mines already so too lazy to take pics. 

After some detective work 8) , I want to very much thank Harry Witmore for the:

Dendrobium polybulbon
Microgramma vaccimfolia
Begonia thelmae and Buttercup
Philo grazielae
Aonoectochilus roxburghii


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I think I have some of that 2nd one which is an aquatic plant (atleast mine is). It grows well with it's feet in water and the rest emersed for me, but you might want to put it all underwater so it recovers from shipping.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello Housevibe:

Sorry about the condition on the second bag! Probably had just a tad too much water with them. It is a mostly Bacopa monnieri and a bit of Peperomia serpens. I would plant it around/with feet in the water section, the growth you got was emersed growth. Grows fast and makes the cutest blue flowers. If you'd like I could send again. The Peperomia just likes things moist. Only pep I've been able to keep alive so far 

On the utric, funny thing is is that I am not sure either! I've had it growing in that bag for a while. I would make up some mix as reccomended on other sites, or perhaps just sphagnum, and then spread everything out ontop of it. It really seems to like the live sphagnum moss that is with it. So far, it has grown well in my viv, simply put it near the water section, spray it with RO alot and try to keep calcium dust away from it. and blooms with beautiful blue flowers, but I've yet to see that.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh great! Ive wanted some bacopa for a while now. How'd you know :wink: As far as sending me a new one... let me see if they are fine after a little while. If so, no worries


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Btw, does anyone here have anything from this that they aren' t planning on keeping? I got a plant or two among the assortment that I am almost 100% positive I am going to kill, so it'd be nice to put them in better hands. 

I have a Peperomia sp. 'Ecuador' cutting , and a Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy' That really should be in better hands. I have bad luck with peps(except serpens, and this looks like a larger version of something I wasn't able to keep alive)! 

Photos soon.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would steal your philo from you... I LOVE that plant and I wont kill it :wink: Never tried that peperomia.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Housevibe: Its yours. And I can put a bag or two of Bacopa around it to keep it nice and warm. :wink:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just let me know what shipping is and I'll reimburse you for that.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ok. Not sure if we can still ship now, may want to wait till after Christmas to do it.

Can anyone indentify this awesome plant? It is like a cissus on steroids. Received by sender as an "inch plant"


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like Ficus radicans to me. Grows fast.


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Dendrobait said:


> Hello Housevibe:
> On the utric, funny thing is is that I am not sure either! I've had it growing in that bag for a while. I would make up some mix as reccomended on other sites, or perhaps just sphagnum, and then spread everything out ontop of it. It really seems to like the live sphagnum moss that is with it. So far, it has grown well in my viv, simply put it near the water section, spray it with RO alot and try to keep calcium dust away from it. and blooms with beautiful blue flowers, but I've yet to see that.


If it has blue flowers it most likely is Utric. sanderdonii. That is the most common blue Utric. in the trade. I grow mine in a mix of 1/2 peat, 1/2 play sand. Just lay it on top and drop one or 2 small blobs of mix on top to bury part of the plant. Mist frequently until established. If part of the plant grows into the water, you'll see the tiny bladders growing on thin wiry stems.

Here's the plant:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 9%26sa%3DN

And here's the flower:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 9%26sa%3DN

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot Jim. THats very helpful


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

It was received as U. longifolia, def. not sandersoni. I based that off of photos I've seen of this species flowers.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I searched ficus radicans and can't find anything on it...or even a decent photo.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> I searched ficus radicans and can't find anything on it...or even a decent photo.


Most of the Google images are of the variegated form, or did you do a search on DB? 

There's not much to keeping it, just give it a good wall to climb. It's like creeping fig, but doesn't grow as fast.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Yeah...some variegated pictures but nothing big enough to see the venation clearly.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

reggorf - Dunno if anyone answered your plant question further? There are lots of philos that it could be, but to the left of it is a cute little vining peperomia (I have two similar species that are unnamed). Second picture is primarily creeping fig 'Curly', 3rd pic looks like young Cissus discolor not fully colored up yet, and an Episcia cultivar on the right (there are so many I'm not even going to attempt an ID).

MissEry - Your bromeliad looks to be a Neoregelia cultivar... again without the tag its nearly impossible to know what specific cultivar, but knowing its a neoregelia gives you enough to know their basic care 

Dendrobait - (if I'm thinking of the correctly pep) both species would do well if you just sit the cuttings on top of sphagnum moss and give them decent light (I've got mine under regular flourescents and they are growing great). They may be a little slow to start, but once they get going they go all over the place  I've grown both in frog tanks and as long as they got their light and had a patch of moist sphagnum as their base of operations they began to climb around elsewhere


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I received a package today and I suspect it is my Secret Santa. I don't remember ordering from where I got this plant but I am old and have cases of CRS on occasion.
Sooooo, If this is my surprise, it is PERFECT! 
I got a Rhipsalis grandiflora which WAS on my want list.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Harry, that looks like something Eric Malolepsy would have. I recieved several epiphytic cacti from him at NWFF.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

That was not from Eric but was certainly from someone who wanted to make sure Harry had a Merry Christmas (and it wasn't me  ).

I have spoken to almost everyone in private and believe everyone is accounted for. If anyone hasn't received anything yet please let me know in private so I can help sort it out, but otherwise I'm glad everyone had fun and hope to do this at another holiday perhaps with different formatting more suiting to that day.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all,

The gift from my plant santa arrived today - it traveled a long way! I must say that I feel as though I've won a plant lottery! Pics to come...

Many, many thanks to Manuran!!! This gift is better than any I could have asked for!  I am so stoked!

Mike, this was a great idea; I can hardly wait until we have the opportunity to do it again - thank you! I might have a few nice ones to send around next time too. :wink: 

Happy Holidays,
Mike


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I received my package today, and i hope the one i sent made it to my secret santa today :wink: 

I received four good clippings,

1) Lemmaphyllum Microphyllum
2) Rhaphidophora Cryptantha
3) Begonia Withlacoochee
4) Begonia Prismatocarpa

I love the first two i really hope thy grow well.
I'm not a huge fan of begonia's but i like the ones i received.

Thanks  
Ill update with pic's later


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*plant santa delivers*

I got my plants from Mrs. Claus aka Sarah.

two bulbos rothschildianum red chimney, say that ten times and pass out.
Also some very nice moss, some wende imbe philo and some suzy wong fern.

Thank you Sarah
ERic


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Dendrobait said:


> It was received as U. longifolia, def. not sandersoni. I based that off of photos I've seen of this species flowers.


Longifolia is a substantially larger plant than sandersonii. Easy to tell them apart.
http://bestcarnivorousplants.com/CP_Pho ... sek_01.jpg

http://www.mooseyscountrygarden.com/ham ... -plant.jpg

Flowers:
http://www.steve.gb.com/images/plants/u ... ifolia.jpg

U. longifolia flowers don't have the "bunny ears" that sandersonii flowers have.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

Here are the ones that I got! They're fabulous!



















Thanks so much Santa! We were actually each others Santas. Here are a couple of pictures of what the adult plants I took the cuttings from look like. I don't know their names. If anyone knows...that would be fabulous!!



















This was a blast and I look forward to next year! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

hopalong said:


> I don't know their names. If anyone knows...that would be fabulous!!


The one in the middle is Wandering Jew... but, that's about all I know.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are some shots of a few beautiful plants my santa sent me. I still can't believe how lucky I am!! 8) 

Vriesea racinae: 











Gonocormus sp.: 











Thuidium sp.:











Hymenophyllum sp.:











Begonia sp. 'Lita. Ecuador':











Bulbo. alagese:












I received quite a few other amazing plants too... :shock: I can easily say that the plants I was gifted are the coolest in my collection!!  

Thanks again, Plant Santa!!!!

Mike


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those plants look like a Chuck special


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

Update with pictures

1) Lemmaphyllum Microphyllum 








2) Rhaphidophora Cryptantha 
















3) begonia Withlicoochee 








4) Begonia Prismatocarpa


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, those are all great. I would love to get some of the Hymenophyllum sp. and the Gonocormus sp. if anyone that has them are interested in trading. :wink:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

1) I'm incredibly jealous as it's on my most wanted list (right next to tiny microgramma species... got to love the tiny epiphytic ferns!)

2)Awesome plant, I had mine growing up a totem (since it outgrew the tank) and it was just an awesome looking plant.

3) While not my favorite type of begonia growing type wise, I really like this species! Enjoy it, it's a great begonia!

4)I don't have prismatocarpa, but a hybrid that really reflects this parent so I have to say another great begonia! Just so cute!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed something that I missed in my overwhelmed state after receiving my plant santa gift. I was mounting the Bulbo. alagense today and was surprised to see the tiniest little bloom; with petals almost like thread.

Here's why I missed it - this beauty is the smallest orchid I have seen.












Here is the delicate little blossom: 











Thanks again, Chuck; the plants you sent are the best Xmas gift I have ever been given.  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying them so much. Wait until the B. alagense gets going. When the plant flowers, the whole thing blooms at once. 

Can't wait to see your already beautiful terrarium once these grow out.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I still cannot figure out who was my secret Santa, but man they sent a lot of cool stuff!

3 Begonia species(thelmae, prismatocarpa, and sp. red underside)

Macodes petola(gorgeous!)

Ficus radicans(?)

Pilea sp. 'Ecuador'

Peperomia sp. 'Ecuador'(someone has a lot of Ecuador stuff. This thing is rooting for me so we'll see what happens.)

Rhapidophora celatocaulis(awesome!)

Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy'

And I think I forgot one or two.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I was thinking about this a while back - would anyone be interested in a plant santa? I think it'd be cool to revive this idea. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I would totally be up for that!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup count me in


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im in as well!


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

yep count me in... dont have many right now but will have in next few months
larry


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

count me in too. lots of cool stuff should be big enough to split off something by winter.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

cool, gonna start another thread for this idea.


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

Can we call it Planta please? =)


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm in.

...ten characters...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Are we waiting until December to do this or could we do a Christmas in July kind of thing? It would be cool to do a swap a couple times a year if there is enough interest.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be cool. Id be up for a 2x a year plant swap.....


HOWEVER I would like to stipulate that I dont want to be trading awesomeness for commonness, so maybe lets have it in sections...ie 


common+cheap

somewhat rare and neat

rare and expensive


If I know my awesome plant send out will be reciprocated then Im in to send out pieces/divisions of almost anything. I would however be very disappointed to send out a pup of Racinaea crispa and get Ficus pumilia back in return


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

frogparty said:


> That would be cool. Id be up for a 2x a year plant swap.....
> 
> 
> HOWEVER I would like to stipulate that I dont want to be trading awesomeness for commonness, so maybe lets have it in sections...ie
> ...


I was just thinking about that same scenario...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooh this sounds like fun.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

frogparty said:


> That would be cool. Id be up for a 2x a year plant swap.....
> 
> 
> HOWEVER I would like to stipulate that I dont want to be trading awesomeness for commonness, so maybe lets have it in sections...ie
> ...



thats why i see this ending up being a trade of mediocre plants being everyone would play it on the safe side, unless the above category is used. at the same time would having a cheap common section be worth having since the cost of shipping is going to cost more than what the plant is worth?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think so. Because people pay shipping on cheap plants all the time. 
God help you if you're in so cal and pay for ficus pumilia!!! It's a landscape staple here!!!! I see it everywhere


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you aware there is a Facebook tropical cuttings swap page? Maybe it wouldn't be a surprise, or whole plants, but I personally prefer knowing what I'm trading for.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tropplantcutswap/
Terrarium/Vivarium/Tropical Plant Cutting Swap


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I did not know!!! But I just joined it


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

Personally, I'm disappointed by this conversation. I know that I'm new around here, but I was planning on sending plenty of my best plants that I spent my hard earned money on to make sure that someone was satisfied. I can't be sure it will be well received of course, but this whole idea seems that it should be about giving, not getting. If someone wasn't satisfied with what they got, I'd also expect them to be gracious enough to at least appreciate the thought someone put into it.

I find that the best gifts are the one's that you don't want to give up and keep for yourself. It really shouldn't be about what you are getting back, that's just the wrong attitude in a gift exchange, and frankly it sounds like a spoiled 8 year old kid. Plus if you send some good stuff, and this swap continues, you're more likely to get something good the next time. If you're too selfish to participate, I'd say don't.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i am just commenting on the human condition and using psychology to estimate the out come of the trade and the logisitcs of paying for the shipping of a plant like pumilia or moon valley or something of that nature which the cost of shipping a clipping out weighs the cost of a full plant from a nursery. Possibly the idea should be adapted to a plant "package" to even it all out and make it worth the trade and shipping costs.


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

Seems like you're commenting on psychology with a lot of your own behind it. It's on you that you're assuming someone would send a small clipping of a common plant in exchange for something super rare, assuming they won't at least try to impress. If it's ho-hum to you, so what? Maybe you can share something with someone that excites you, and appreciate their appreciation


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

shutter said:


> Personally, I'm disappointed by this conversation. I know that I'm new around here, but I was planning on sending plenty of my best plants that I spent my hard earned money on to make sure that someone was satisfied. I can't be sure it will be well received of course, but this whole idea seems that it should be about giving, not getting. If someone wasn't satisfied with what they got, I'd also expect them to be gracious enough to at least appreciate the thought someone put into it.
> 
> I find that the best gifts are the one's that you don't want to give up and keep for yourself. It really shouldn't be about what you are getting back, that's just the wrong attitude in a gift exchange, and frankly it sounds like a spoiled 8 year old kid. Plus if you send some good stuff, and this swap continues, you're more likely to get something good the next time. If you're too selfish to participate, I'd say don't.


Thats fine and dandy, but you ve obviously not participated in plant swaps before where you get back a few strands of ficus pumilia or peperonia prostrata when you sent out a rare orchid division.. Its a swap....it would be nice to have a little equality. I have given away more plant divisions than most peole will ever buy, if I was trying to do that Id just do it. This is a swap, and I think a lot of people expect a fair swap. thats all


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

shutter said:


> Maybe you can share something with someone that excites you, and appreciate their appreciation


i understand the idea of GIFT giving, but this is like "Secret Santa" operative word "secret". It seems now we are arguing the semantics of Gift vs Swap.


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe there's a history of abuse here that I'm not understanding? I assumed with Santa in the title it would be more about gifting, what do I know though, I was raised Jewish haha.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

uuugh....Im out for "Planta-claus" then. If someone wants to organize a swap with different categories Im back in


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

okay so before I even begin the new thread I'm waiting for a response from kyle to make sure he is okay with this happening on his forum. 

I'm seeing a lot of opinions here and your opinions i've read and considered. ALL of them. I'm asking right now no further comments be made about this idea until it can be set in stone. I favor the idea of a "seasonal" swap mainly because of season temperatures and holidays that can cause issues during the shipping process. If this idea happens I'll start another thread and we can go on from there and find someone to organize this whole thing.

As of right now I'm liking how the previous one was organized :http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/25069-plant-santa.html
...and please read the whole thread through before you state your opinions so there's no repetitive questions and concerns

Once again please save all comments for the new thread.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you post a link to the new thread here just in case people (namely me, lol) cant find it?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got the okay from kyle today so I'm working on the thread now. Just a heads up I'd like some feedback about the guidelines used on the last plant swap in the link I provided in the previous post. It worked well for them I'm sure it'll work fine for us especially being that we don't have to worry about holiday season shipping. 

As far as finding someone to run this thing no one has volunteered yet and if no one has any objections to me doing it I'm fine with it. Please let me know if you want to organize this swap until then I'll get this going. I know I don't post often but i'm here frequently on the forum. I highly encourage questions be asked on the new thread - thanks you guys for showing interest to this idea.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/83043-dendroboard-plant-swap-2012-a.html


----------

